

Eye movements could be next PC password - co_pl_te
http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/technolog/eye-movements-could-be-next-pc-password-1C6443235

======
stinos
they 'could' indeed. But the article fails to mention anything at all on the
technical side of things.. And they are the reason I don't see this appearing
on laptops or desktops any time soon.

Pretty much all current eye trackers use the same basic principle. They
illuminate the eye using infrared LEDs, which makes the pupil appear very
bright when recorded with a camera of decent quality. The recorded stream, at
least 500 frames per second if you want to be able to track microsaccades, is
processed yielding X/Y coordinates. Only the fact you need that framerate and
a decent focussed image makes it not easy to implement. To give you an idea,
the trackers I have used are all made of cameras that do not fit in a latptop,
or in some cases are even bigger than a laptop, and then either a dedicated
real-time PC to run the processing or a set of PCI cards with some DSPs on it.
Not exactly the kind of stuff you can simply add to an existing laptop or
desktop. Furthermore all this only works properly after some calibration,
adjusting settings based on background lighting etc and when the eye being
tracked does not move too much in 3D space. In other words getting two tracks
that are alike not only depends on how a person looks at things.

------
vog
Did they examine the effect of age on the eye movements? I.e., will I be able
to log into that system a few years later after it has been trained to my eye
movements?

------
gosu
_Further in the future, eye-movement scans could also help security officials
determine if someone is ill or emotionally distressed._

Sounds like a Voight-Kampff test.

------
antihero
Fuck that, it's already hard enough to log in drunk.

